# Dazzas "Road to nowhere" journal



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Why well because im not exactly sure where im headed, so im just going through the motions reading up as much as i can.

Weight 15st 2lb

Bf around 20%

Waist 34"

Age 36

Been lean bulking as best i can, currently made some very nice gains over the past 5 months, seeing i started at 13st 4lb nice and steady, and just a bit of fat gain nothing alarming.

Routine is your typical push/pull, you know back/bi/traps chest/tri/delts and legs/lower back

5x5 and i train every other day, with an occasional day or two off when im feeling knackered, which is not very often, if i can hit the gym then i do.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done matey...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheers fellas, this should be rather interesting.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheers, i think i'll need it!!


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice one  are you putting up some pictures?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah not yet anyway, might do some before and afters once i've started and finished my cut and im happy with the results, im pretty self concious especially with criticism plus it's still early days, lets just say i've been growing nicely.


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

I know what you mean espically because i hate how my body looks lol. Youve made me want to make a journal now, just so i can keep track of everything.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

If you're here a while and committed then why not?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think journals are a good idea, they can help motivate if your REALLY HONEST about things. If your honest and you read back on mistakes you have made, you can change them for the better..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that's part of the reason for it, that way should i come unstuck then someone more knowledgeable than i can perhaps shed some light.

For now things are going well, i will be going keto towards the end of the month, or at least when im settled back into work, it'll be too harsh coming back from work, and going straight into diet mode, a couple weeks after the 24th this months should do it.

Plus im an old master at shedding fat, been there so many times it's the body making the adjustment that i'll find harsh.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck for 2011 Dazzza.

Get some pics taken,you can put them up later when your happy with your transformation

Really helps you see the changes IMO


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Already way ahead of you, plus it'll be good for others to see id imagine, anyway i must be doing well because the bicep boys in the gym have been giving me black looks either that or i've spat in their pint somewhere along the way.

Anyway yesterday i felt knackered but had a good workout, pulldowns went to 95kg on the last 5 reps which is nice, got chest/tri's tomorrow i think i'll hit the bench press hard first, been dying to kick off my strength as i always seem to lag there.

Actually today i felt a bit slimmer, possibly down to my training every day the gym was open, ok 3 days in a row last week but anyway i might carry bulking until im happy to make the switch, we'll see for now im happy carrying on as is.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well wednesday was interesting, felt totally knackered but still went through the motions, it was chest,tri and delts for that day.

Shoulders felt really good and it showed, the weights are getting high now i've really focused on keeping my form strict as opposed to worrying about lifting heavy.

Anyway did 5x5 of the following

Machine shoulder press

Cable high pull

Bench press

Machine flye

Tricep cable pushdown

Skullcrushers

Tricep kickbacks

The kickbacks i really enjoyed, love the feeling of really hitting the head of the tricep hard, the chest was flagging a bit but i was tired, still managed a decent workout there mind.

I have installed the ifitness app to my phone, should give me a few extra things i can incorporate into my workout, to change things a bit when i need to, can't be doing the same lifts all the time now can we.

Anyway it's legs today, and they're feeling quite strong so it should be a good workout, which is great for the bicep boys to see as they never squat, then they go all quiet when i load up the plates lol.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well did legs the other day and today back/bi, strength was the same but i felt a bit weak, plus i felt i slimmed a bit so i think my macros will need a bump.

Im also thinking about switching to a full body routine, trouble is my grip on deadlifts is letting me down and id rather no use straps, so i'll think about it.

Also i'll be back on the daa tomorrow seeing as im now on holiday for two weeks, i'll be hitting the gym hard and getting some much needed rest in between.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well today was a good one, chest/tri and delts of course, second day into taking daa and strength is already on the up.

Did shrugs on the smiths at 120kg which was a surprise as my grip usually lets me down, that also hammered the triceps surprisingly well, same for incline flys around 108kg for 5 reps. Bench press was still the same but i'll be certain to bump that up next time round.

I've also learned my gym does a low intensity body pump workout, you basically have a barbell with a weight you can handle and go through various body parts as a workout, might be a nice change from using the cross trainer all the time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Well today was a good one, chest/tri and delts of course, second day into taking daa and strength is already on the up.
> 
> Did shrugs on the smiths at 120kg which was a surprise as my grip usually lets me down, that also hammered the triceps surprisingly well, same for incline flys around 108kg for 5 reps. Bench press was still the same but i'll be certain to bump that up next time round.
> 
> I've also learned my gym does a low intensity body pump workout, you basically have a barbell with a weight you can handle and go through various body parts as a workout, might be a nice change from using the cross trainer all the time.


Sounds interesting that mate keep me informed...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Will do, soon as i diet i might hit the gym 3x then do the body pump session, will be interesting to see folk doing 10kg and me in there trying to power clean 100 

Speaking of which, never done that ahem anyway


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok then gone a bit quiet, did triest chest and delts but mixed it up a bit. Did dips for the first time god a suffered there yet i can do anything else involving triceps just fine.

Also did incline lifts on the smiths to hit the delt and chest, that worked a treat i looked great and have a nice v shape growing which left me chuffed, anyway a couple pics me a month in and me now 4-5months later.

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9062/p1010101958.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2474/p1070201j.jpg

As for going keto, im still in two minds to i'll play it by ear for now as im happy with the way things are currently.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

In


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

In?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

To cheer you on innint


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm drained at the moment...weekend off to recharge the batteries...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

~Yeah im a bit knackered, just started work today so aching like a bigger.

Not sure if i'll bother tomorrow will wait and see, anyway routine is still going well, doing less bench press and mixing in incline benches seems to be working well, along with dips.

Anyway diet time in the next week or two. Really not looking forward to the adjustment, but i have a supplement or two that'll speed things along nicely, if not give me more energy.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Right then today's the final bulking day, sniff goodbye carbs it's been nice, just one big push today before the honeymoon is over.

On the flip side plenty of things i do like, that i would avoid on a bulk so not all is lost, just having to make the adjustment will be awkward at first, so doing it on a weekend to make it easier come work on monday.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Quick pic of me last week, im now 1lb more at 221lb. Forgive the rug rest assured it'll be off next time. started at 186 6-7 months ago.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well it's now day four of my keto diet. All is going well no noticeable loss in strength though it's obviously early days, bit of size lost though i still feel everything is there, necking even more bcaa's which are really helping with the size and dealing with this diet.

Plus the mix of cissus and rapidcuts is a nice double whammy to keep me fairly chipper and again to help keep what i've packed on. I do plan on having a refeed once a week, to keep that metabolism ticking over. No cheating of course all simple carbs with the fats heavily knocked back, though having to go back into keto every week will be interesting. I'm sure i'll get used to it soon enough.

Oh and my guts have been interesting for the past day or two lol.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Been a while, it's now day 13 of me diet, err it's going alright. Being strict on macros of course and so far no strength lost odd thing is i haven't dropped weight, yet my trousers are getting looser, could i have gained a bit and lost some fat?

Perhaps im really hoping so, anyway feeling quite good necking bcaa's like no tomorrow.

Had me the one refeed so far, the body really responded and soaked it up like a sponge, looked great in the gym how long will i keep this up for, im not sure i'll see how things go.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Good feeling that. "Why am I still xxx weight?" then finding you are using a new notch on the belt.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed though i really don't want to get my hopes up just in case. I'll keep on plugging and see how things go.

Mind i puffed right up on refeed day, that with daa and asgt made for quite a workout.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well today was interesting, i started at 15st 11 1/4lb im now 15st 8 3/4lb.

This is of course during the session so id say 2.5lb of fat loss plus water over 15 days, not too shabby and strength is still up there, though i will bump the fats if i do feel myself getting weaker. So far it's not strength more i run out of steam earlier, i find lots of bcaa's pre wo reduces this by a fair margin.

Mood is up, had my refeed yesterday, which is a real nice thing to have, doesn't feel like a diet which is nice. Jeans at 34" are starting to hang off my arse, which is always a good sign as that's the first place i lose it along with my upper abs, the lower as always coming last.

Also getting a lot more attention in the gym so doing something right 

The rapidcuts are really helping, mood is elevated whilst taking it plus for the first day or two i get a good pump and feel really pshyched.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that was a crappy workout. Just getting over a bout of bronchitis and strength was down, not by much but it was there, im really hoping it's just this bug.

Also im down a few pounds, as above on sunday i was 15st 8 34lb im now 15st 4 3/4lb, a bit worrying, can't be muscle can it surely not?

Anyway im feeling weak as a kitten so im hoping it's just my body being totally depleted from this bug, macros are good but i will keep an eye on this and if necessary do a mini bulk for a week or two to kickstart things.

Can't wait for the weigh in after my refeed, then i should have a better picture of what is going on. For now i'll bump the fats a bit.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Indeed though i really don't want to get my hopes up just in case. I'll keep on plugging and see how things go.
> 
> Mind i puffed right up on refeed day, that with daa and asgt made for quite a workout.


is it d-aspartic acid?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah just on refeeds mind, heard it can knock you out of keto, obviously doesn't matter on a refeed, but during the week i take cissus and rapidcuts, along with my staple vits, bcaa's and fish oil.

Anyway bugger it, got some lemsip with a spoon of honey, and a nice beef sandwich on burgen bread, lets see how i feel in the morning.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using it on keto for more than 2 weeks and i looked more 'fuller' than usually when i'm on keto . ausbuilt gave me some good info about it so i stopped using daa while i'm on keto and only then i felt like i'm on diet:laugh: Also it took me 2 weeks to feel daa working (strength was up alot) so i don't think it will make any difference for ya on refeed days. Good luck with your goals! :thumbup1:

Ninja


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, you're probably right i'll stop using it for now, i should however finish off that hmb powder i've got kicking around.

Anyway feeling better now, muscles are feeling fuller so i can stop worrying about my hard earned gains going. Been docs and got my amoxil that'll knock the bugger on it's head.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyway nearly week three now, getting settled in and learning to ALWAYS keep a jar of pb at hand, great stuff for keto.

Also learned it's a ckd diet im doing, only i didn't know anyway it's working great, the fat is gradually coming off, and my physique is gradually showing especially the delts and pecs. I won't go silly low bf just enough that im happy, then i'll kick off the bulk again.

Im more worried about size/strength rather than being lean, it's not like im jay cutler or anything.

Diet time wise oh i dunno, anywhere between 2-3 months id say, just going to play it by ear for now.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well four weeks now, and it's getting harder. Strength remains the same but i can feel my body is fighting to hold onto my fat stores, also lost just 1/2lb this week but however im feeling like i've dropped more than that, so must be a good thing.

Anyway keeping a close eye on my macro's as always, my body is screaming out for a refeed come end of the week.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nearly week six now, weight is coming off slowly again, not sure why it got stuck for a bit seeing as macros are good. I'm guessing it's the body fighting the weight loss.

Oddly felt really good in the gym yesterday, ok the tank was empty but i had a good sense of well being, strength remains the same if not slightly more, so clearly the supps im taking are working a treat. Plus i switched to usn pure protein, so i feel the added glutamine and mct oil is really helping things.

Having the keto flu each week isn't pleasant, more hunger pangs than anything else, but it's short lived and if anything getting shorter. Fat around the gut is less pronounced, perhaps in 2-3 weeks i may even see some abs all being well.

Either way can't wait for the refeed, feeling quite hench for someone who has no carbs in their system, funny how the body works isn't it.

Anyway onwards and upwards, also bought some more rapidcuts that along with the cla are doing a grand job.

Diet wise id say im at the half way point, but as always i'll play it by ear, may even extend it to 4 months if necessary.

We shall see!!

Oh and broccoli is rather ugh, asparagus with some bacon salt however is rather nice.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Thought i may as well do a little bump, seeing as i've taken a recent picture.

Coming up for two years now, i think im lurking around 200 lbs, but i've just started an mdien cycle.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a little update, more to keep things easy to find.

Pre mdien

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/huxley309/IMG_20120616_102226.jpg

Post mdien

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/huxley309/IMG_20120721_104527.jpg

1 week into pct, pic should have been done better but ppl were about so i couldn't flex like that lol ah well.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/huxley309/IMG_20120729_102405.jpg


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Little update

After mdien cycle 203lbs



4 weeks later after pct 182lbs



Really enjoying the results, fat loss is going great and pes erase with the ostarine is really moving things along.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good my friend.

Where do you get your PB from mate ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Tesco's mate, it's their own wholenut pb.

Decent enough as buying whole earth was getting pricey. Though im straight low carb now, i found keto to be less effective the more i thinned out.

Though im leaner than the pics suggest, it's hard getting decent shots from a phone as you can imagine.

Just eight weeks to get this nailed, if not i might to a lean bulk/recomp as my next and last oral cycle is pretty adaptable.

And thanks, though if im honest it's killing me but then again i am really pushing hard to finish it.

Three weeks time will be fun, the pes erase ends but i'll be ordering me an athletix licogenix/division 1/titanium xl triple stack.

Results should be pretty sweet going by reviews.

See you've changed your avatar, looking good bud and i think white makes you look a bit more hench.

Reps will be on iou.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate Bulkpowders stuff is the business, £4 a kilo and bang on the money.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Isn't that stuff quite thick, or am i thinking of my protein?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Isn't that stuff quite thick, or am i thinking of my protein?


No thicker than any other mate and tasty as hell.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> No thicker than any other mate and tasty as hell.


Ooh well next time im in the market for some i'll place an order.

All ready for the hols are we, am i right in guessing it's turkey you're off to?

Can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow, for some reason i LOVE getting in dead early on sundays, prolly as the bicep boys are still tucked up in bed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Ooh well next time im in the market for some i'll place an order.
> 
> All ready for the hols are we, am i right in guessing it's turkey you're off to?
> 
> Can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow, for some reason i LOVE getting in dead early on sundays, prolly as the bicep boys are still tucked up in bed.


Yeah Turkey mate and had a sh*t week at work but gonne train my ar*e off on holiday sad as it sounds !


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah Turkey mate and had a sh*t week at work but gonne train my ar*e off on holiday sad as it sounds !


Nah i say go for it, don't let it get in the way of the wife of course.

Im in a similar position, in that i know how much sodding effort it takes to get there, so once im there i don't plan on slipping back by much if at all.

Watch out for asda price whilst you're over there


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well things are still going good, fat loss is getting there.

Pes erase and ostarine run out in two weeks, but that's fine as i'll have licogenix/div1 and titanium xl and daa to run for 4 weeks.

Effects should be better that the erase/osta by my reckoning.

So that makes it seven weeks left to get me a six pack, or at least get as low as i can manage in that timeframe.

Can't wait till the end of october, i'll start my last oral cycle and it'll be a killer.

Max lmg 100mg ed

Mechabol 100mg ed

Pro stano 800mg ed

Should make for some real nice gains, and a bit of leaning with any luck, we shall see.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well another update.

Finished with the ostarine and pes erase, and it was a good run.

Didn't weigh myself as i forgot, but id put myself at 174lbs.

Anyway here's me 4 weeks ago 182.










And me around 174lbs, picture is grainy but you can see the abs are gradually getting there, so im certainly leaning out nicely.

Haven't lost any size, strength which is my main aim, anyway now running athletix licogenix, division 1 and titanium xl.

Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that's another two weeks in.

Weighed myself today and im 176?!

2lbs up, yet strength is the same and im leaner and looking better than ever, so i've clearly gained somewhere.

Workout did seem a bit easier, so perhaps it's spread out either way im happy for it so the stack must be working well.

I have two ways to play this diet, three weeks and end it the same time as my holiday ends, or continue it at work for a further three after which i'll be doing my cycle.

I'll just do what i've always done and play it by ear. Work is going nuts due to christmas as always, so the cortisol supps have been getting used more often than ever.

Stress don't you just love it.

Also further pics will be done in the gyms changing rooms, seems the lighting makes me look rather awesome 

And as a further bonus, ladies are really starting to notice, can't wait to see what this cycle does.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Teeny update, seeing as they're few and far between.

I know it might look like I'm doing nowt, but im still at it training harder than ever, well someone has to show the gym kids how it's done.

After my last cycle, pics of which are in my profile I ended at 198lbs and pleased with the results. Well after i dieted down with a 4 week dnp run, smacked off 22lb at my lowest I was 172lbs.

Anyway I'm currently 4 weeks into my first test cycle. I used 1ml nanodrol and 10mg sd for a kick. It's been real sweet I'm now 202lbs and aiming for 1-2lb ew keeping it lean as possible.

Bumped test to 750mg, bit of water as I'm using up a creatine loaded protein, but it'll be gone by next week, and I'll hit the proviron which should help.

Might run some pics off depending on how I feel.

Next cycle will be test, deca and whatever is good for the joints.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Decided to run off a quick pic, nothing special just felt like it plus i can't tense like that as i might have some rc impingement or bursitis making it tricky.

Spent the last 2-3 weeks not really gaining, turns out i had to really kick up those calories, i was paranoid about fat gain but thought fcuk it, i'll worry about dieting after. If im honest the fat hasn't been as much as id expected.

Currently 207lb and feeling good, finding the test to be very subtle, guess im too used to ph's knocking me for six. Got around about 7 weeks left, last two probably 500mg as i might be running short.

Also got me some marks on my shoulders, probably from the growth spurt.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Three weeks left and currently 214lbs, running mdien to try and lean out, perhaps drop some water so I don't lose much when coming off.

Also noticed I'm not a happy bunny on this stuff, spent most of yesterday biting my tongue.

Last jab is next week, with the oral finishing two weeks after.

Strength is through the roof, and pct will be the usual affair, nolva, clomid, pes erase and ostarine with a whole heap of natty boosting stuff.

Hoping I can keep the weight and lean out.

Next run is test, tren, mast or beast biotech spawn, might run it with dnp.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well here we are once again. Been an interesting cycle, though i expected better tbh.

Started with sd, 2ml fuerza t400, 2ml k***a eq, did question both, eq seems legit but test felt underdosed.

Didn't feel amazing like I did on test alone, a bit ambivalent if anything and tired, perhaps a side effect of running equipoise.

Later used bsi T400 which feels better.

Did exactly what i set out to do, gain as much as i can, and lose as much fat as i can, started off around 195lb currently 214lb and a good 20lb leaner, thanks to some dnp, and dieting these past weeks.

Though I started the cycle coming off dnp, so starting weight was probably more like 204lb.

Pics wise not sure if I'll bother this time, as i don't feel up to it we'll see.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Here we are again, approaching yet another cycle.

Been dieting since the middle of March, really been going for it the last couple of months with lots of cardio thrown in.

Weight at last check was 216lb

Also decided that i'm going to keep on cutting until in happy. It's been four years now and it's about time i got this monkey off my back once and for all.

Been running these bits the last seven weeks or so.

100mg test

100mg forskolin

Follidrone

alphamine

Egcg

Hmb

Cardio has been the treadmill or cross trainer 5xpw typically this










Starting my cycle next week which is just a continuation of things with the following, can't wait to be back on it.

1.5ml ultradrol

600mg Cambridge T400

352mg Apollo tren hex

350mg Apollo mast e


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Right here we are, four weeks into my ttm cycle and so far all is well, no idea if fat loss is decent but i know this much my weight has barely shifted since march, and all the while i've been dieting and hitting cardio like a man posessed.

I am looking better, so things are certainly going in the right direction, i probably have another 7-8 weeks left the last four i'll throw in some caber, guys at work have gone very quiet so i must have had quite a transformation.

Pct will be the usual, with x1-kt, ostar1ne, ep1c and alphamax might throw in some usp prime as i can get is cheap.

Weight is still around 216 or so.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well what do we have here, the makings of a killer pct stack perhaps?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Right then, dieting hard atm.

Weight is residing at around 94kg, nearly 4 weeks into the eight week run of the above, next cycle will be ttm in march in a bid to get beach ready but if I'm honest I'm not that far off.

Having to keep temper in check big time.

Snapped a pic carb depleted self, but it's on me main camera.

Managed a quick snap of my calf for now.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Here we go, better idea of where im heading

View attachment 162395


----------

